# Best recording of Annees de Pelerinage?



## Guest (Feb 7, 2019)

Which pianist played this set the best?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

My own favourite is this one


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Bolet's, but he didn't record the 3rd year.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Ciccolini is very fine


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Lazar Berman's is highly recommended.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

The only complete set I own is by Lazar Berman which I like very much.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I *warmly* recommend the complete recording by Bertrand Chamayou. It's a stunning achievement!

However, I must admit that I'm not very familiar with other recordings, so I'm not an expert on the topic. Sometimes you just hear a very moving performance and lose all interest to explore any additional ones. Maybe one day...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

chamayou for the velvet and the silk; angelich for the poetry and the delicacy; ragna schirmer for really take us on a voyage that goes back and forth between renaissance and the 19 th century, she is quite a pianist as well


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I used to have Lazar Berman's and Alfred Brendel's, and comparing them number by number I found Brendel preferable in almost every instance. On his recording the third year is well-performed by Zoltan Kocsis.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Has anyone heard Tiberghien's new recording?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

tiberghien is one of our best french pianists, who excels in beethoven, bartok, chopin; he has recently recorded the third year of pèlerinage (with other excellent late pieces), which will probably be the start of a full cycle; he and ibragimova are a remarkable team in chamber music


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd recommend Jorge Bolet as well, a brilliant Lisztian pianist all round. But indeed, the Third Year wasn't done, no sign as far as I am aware of recordings of even the more famous Villa d'Este pieces. I may be wrong....

I have Brendel/Kocsis as well, I am afraid they don't grab me as much as Bolet. 

I don't think anyone has as yet mentioned Jeno Jando? He recorded all three sets for Naxos in the ?1980s. These are very good, especially for me the Swiss year, which I suspect suffers from being short on "hits", so is perhaps unfairly overlooked.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Portamento said:


> Has anyone heard Tiberghien's new recording?


I did, is this the new Golden standard, I do think so.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

marc bollansee said:


> tiberghien is one of our best french pianists, who excels in beethoven, bartok, chopin; he has recently recorded the third year of pèlerinage (with other excellent late pieces), which will probably be the start of a full cycle; he and ibragimova are a remarkable team in chamber music


Yup - Tiberghien and Ibragimova made me _like_ Mozart's violin sonatas.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

DavidA said:


> Ciccolini is very fine


Ciccolini is the BEST! Period. (and the EMI recording one technological miracle for the 1964 or 66...)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

ciccolini was great; i have attended several of his live concerts, which were fabulous ; liszt was one of his calling cards; but never, never state that no one can be better than him; the young pianists i have mentioned are simply giving us a better experience, because they have studied hard, have a lot of knowledge, technique and benefit from superior recording technology


----------



## Paolo Barbados (Jul 7, 2021)

DavidA said:


> Ciccolini is very fine


Love this recording, thanks for the recommendation!


----------

